# When does a toddler become a kid?



## Krista1310

Just wondering peoples opinions.


----------



## tasha41

I think when they're 3?


----------



## leeanne

Toddlers years are ages 1-2.


----------



## morri

I would say about 4 to 5 years.


----------



## xpaigex

I'd say 5.(maybe 4?)6 is definatly a kid.


----------



## mandy81

I would say 3, Dylan is 3 and I wouldn't say he was a toddler. xx


----------



## babystar

I have noooo idea.... I would have said 4 tho :)


----------



## Lemonpie

I always wondered this iv only just turned my toddler sign over to child on board on the car and my son will be 6 at the begionning of July


----------



## DizzyMoo

Oooh now you have asked this it's made me think,I prob would of said 4 ish but my son is 3 1/2 & i don't see him as a toddler any more so i guess i would say he is a child really.

So from age 3 upwards i say is a child :)


----------



## TeachingTots

Generally speaking I'd say a toddler is ages one to three ...when a child is learning to walk and "toddling" around. At four we are seem to see some definite changes that would characterize them as "children". :)


----------



## Becky

I would say 3 x


----------



## xxannxx

Have just came across this thread and made me smile, because my son is 2 and 9mths and had 1st looked at the baby and toddler page, but none of the threads seemed relevant to us, so came onto the childrens page. So guess I'd say 3, as my little man is def no baby anymore, ahh.


----------

